# Soccer--Comments and Critiques please!?



## D-B-J (Sep 21, 2011)

Regards,
Jake


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I was the team phog for my daughters soccer team in HS for 4 years and not that long ago.... I used a Canon EOS and a 70-210. It was film days and I loved doing it. I loved the action shots and I loved the candid shots. I used to mount all the photos from the season on black foamboard in a collage that I 'cropped' with an exacto knife and the girls picked them for their memory walls at home like a seagull attacked clams on a beach.

I like what you have here. I like the musclature and the action.

I just love the game. 

And the fond memories.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you!  This is only the third soccer game i've shot, and i am definitely getting better.  This is easily my favorite shot so far.  It is a very fun game to shoot, for sure.


----------



## Destin (Sep 21, 2011)

I've just started shooting soccer myself. I've got about 5 games under my belt. I plan on starting a thread for C&C on a few of the shots soon. 

As far as your shot, what camera/lens were you using, and how far away was he? It seems like your DOF is super thin, with his lower body in sharp focus, and his face appearing much softer. I've found that shooting at F3.5-F4 provides adequate DOF with my 70-200 2.8 at all focal lenths. It may not blow out the background as nicely, but sharp subjects is more of a priority IMO. This leads me to my second issue with your photo... the background. Try moving to an area where the background isn't filled with bleachers and spectators. You want the cleanest BG possible to draw attention onto your subject.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 22, 2011)

I believe i was at f3.5 with my 80-200 2.8D and Nikon D7000. And i know the background isn't the best, but the shot is just awesome(for only being my third game).  More or less i was proud of myself.  Of course i still have stuff to learn. It's fun!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## edddial (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice shot there!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 22, 2011)

ttt one last time


----------



## petereoin (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you have done well for one of your first soccer matches.

There are just four additional comments I have, first it looks like the photos is underexposed, no pop to the colours, secondly there is a lot of dead space on the top of the photo, crop tighter, thirdly as has been mentioned, you have to be aware of your background, fourthly the photo seems to be tilted, this is based upon the angle of the grass and the vertical line in the background, so watch your horizons.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 27, 2011)

petereoin said:


> I think you have done well for one of your first soccer matches.
> 
> There are just four additional comments I have, first it looks like the photos is underexposed, no pop to the colours, secondly there is a lot of dead space on the top of the photo, crop tighter, thirdly as has been mentioned, you have to be aware of your background, fourthly the photo seems to be tilted, this is based upon the angle of the grass and the vertical line in the background, so watch your horizons.



I disagree with a lack of pop, but i agree with everything else.  I will keep all that in mind, for sure.


----------



## Destin (Sep 28, 2011)

DBJ, what is the point of asking for C&C, and then arguing with what you hear from those who are more experienced than you? Constructive criticism sometimes means that someone is gonna tell you your photo sucks, and why. You absorb it, grow from it, and move on. Arguing does you no good


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 28, 2011)

Destin said:


> DBJ, what is the point of asking for C&C, and then arguing with what you hear from those who are more experienced than you? Constructive criticism sometimes means that someone is gonna tell you your photo sucks, and why. You absorb it, grow from it, and move on. Arguing does you no good



I'm not to sure where i am arguing, but thanks anyway?


----------



## memento (Sep 28, 2011)

Well done, but in some your horizons are tilted, and the images themselves seem quite bland. Very little color popping out of these images.​


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 28, 2011)

memento said:


> Well done, but in some your horizons are tilted, and the images themselves seem quite bland. Very little color popping out of these images.​



Is this just a direct copy of one of my posts?

Creative..


----------



## memento (Sep 28, 2011)

I will keep all that in mind, for sure.


----------



## pdq5oh (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the underexposure comments are correct. Is the player's uniform white or light grey? More exposure would make the eyes more visible. Maybe the most important part of many sports action shots, IMO. If you choose to be argumentative with people commenting as you ask, don't expect too much help in the future.


----------

